# Puppy Vaccinations



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

okay fellow houndsman,what is your vaccination schedule for new pups?Just got a new pup.Thanks in advance.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

I start at 8 10 and 12 wks. Where r u at in westbranch we have a cabin south of there off of 30 by indian lake..


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

up by clear lake,probably about 15-20 minutes from ya.hunt down in that area some.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i do what ever my vet tells me. find one you trust , you can tell by how they do with the dog.
explain what your dog will be doing. and don;t cheap out on this expense. my dog was hunting with a lot of others so he had me give her other items beyond the norm. a bunch of the other dogs got very sick and mine didn't.
if your like me that dog is going to be a real hunting buddy,,and nothing is too good for your best hunting buddy.


----------



## badjedi (Apr 30, 2008)

If you don't want to get your shots from the vet, you can get the puppy vaccine from TSC cheaper. But, you will have to get the rabies shot from the vet.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

john warren said:


> i do what ever my vet tells me. find one you trust , you can tell by how they do with the dog.
> explain what your dog will be doing. and don;t cheap out on this expense. my dog was hunting with a lot of others so he had me give her other items beyond the norm. a bunch of the other dogs got very sick and mine didn't.
> if your like me that dog is going to be a real hunting buddy,,and nothing is too good for your best hunting buddy.


 Great post right there.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Starting at 6 - 8 weeks, 1 DHPP vaccine every three two four weeks until they are 14-16 weeks of age. The last two boosters should be timed so that you can receive Lepto as well. 

Bordatella around 8 weeks, usually at the second puppy vaccine. Boostered 3-4 weeks later.

Rabies at 12-16 weeks. 

Heartworm preventative now, and every month for the rest of their life.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Common names for shots are 5-way, 6-way, and 7-way. Snowman is right about the timing with lepto or the 7-way shot. Do not give a pup younger than 12 weeks a 7-way shot.

Push comes to shove, I follow manufacturer recommendations. There are some slightly different recommendations between different manufacturers.

I sometimes get my shots from Tractor Supply or Foster and Smith.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/?ref=...wcid=TC|6788|foster and smith||S|p|2959545681

Good luck.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Have u ever ran the state land just off exit 202.(I-75)It would be on the west side of 75.My dad has a place near Skidway lake and I walked some of it last bow season.Looks to be good but wont know till I get up there.Thanks


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

glongworth3232,
I've hunted around the lame duck foot area.Would that be where your talking about?


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Im not sure about your TSC store, but ours will occasionaly have a vet come out and give Rabies vaccinations. Saves an office call. Had a vet once come out to a field trial too. 
Same vaccine..just a little cheaper. Not a big deal if you have one or 2 dogs, but it's worth it if you have more IMO.


----------

